# Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter



## Jjjjj (10. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,
Ich hab im Internet so Pe Kugeln gesehen die angeblich den Teich im Winter eisfrei halten sollen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das das hilft. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Es funktioniert schon, nur sollte man jetzt nicht davon ausgehen, dass gar kein Eis entsteht.

Ich selber habe solche PE-Bälle 6cm Durchmesser bei mir im Einsatz und bin bislang zufrieden. Trotz allem friert der Teich zu, zumindest dann, wenn der zusätzlich isolierende Schnee fehlt. Bei mir hatte ich es derart gesehen, dass der Teich nicht bzw. kaum zufriert, wenn auf den PE-Bällen eine Schneedecke liegt. Ist der Schnee weg, kraucht die eiskalte Luft (ab -10°) zwischen den Bällen hindurch und lässt das Wasser doch gefrieren. Aber, auch wenn es dann so ist, war meine Eisdecke nicht so dick, wie ohne Bälle.

Ich nehme mir jedes Jahr erneut vor, die PE-Bälle noch zusätzlich mit einer Noppenfolie abzudecken um genau den Effekt des Luftdurchlasses zu minimieren. Bislang habe ich das irgendiwie immer vertrieselt. 

Also unterm Strich, ich finde es gut und es funktioniert schon, ist aber optimierungsbedürftig. Ich lasse zusätzlich auch ein Loch offen, wo tatsächlich keine Bälle die Oberfläche abdecken um ggf. mal in den Teich zu schauen, die Eisdicke zu prüfen bzw. auch an dieser Stelle so lange die Tempraturen es erlauben zu füttern. Das Loch halte ich mit einem Sprudler frei, welcher die Bälle eh' zu den Seiten treibt.

Das sieht dann bei mir immer so aus.


----------



## Jjjjj (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Gut danke für die Antwort 
Was für ne Noppenfolie meinst du? So eine luftpolsterfolie zum verpacken?


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Zacky,


es könnte auch eine normale Folie gute Dienste leisten. Mit den PE-Bällen hast Du ja schon die großen Noppen...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## koifischfan (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Bedenke auch die Kosten der Bälle.


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

@ Carsten "DbSam" - das ist natürlich auch noch eine Variante. Auf jeden Fall günstiger als die Noppenfolie. 

@ kff - das stimmt allerdings, die Anschaffungskosten sind natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen. Aber in der Bucht gibt es die Bälle ja wieder in Auktionen und so kommt man ggf. doch deutlich günstiger als tatsächlicher Neukauf. Ich habe mich auch einige Wochen an den PC gesetzt und alle ersteigert...es dauerte zwar, aber es hat sich bislang gelohnt...


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Hi Zacky,
PE Bällen haben 20% der Isolierungseigenschaften von Styrodur.
Mit Luftpolsterfolie darüber kann man die Auskühlung durch Luft und Verdunstung deutlich verbessern.


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

...na ich werde das dieses Jahr mal mit zusätzlicher Folie probieren, mal sehen was ich noch ran schaffen kann, bis zum Winter ist ja nicht mehr so weit hin...


----------



## Joerg (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Man sollte da azyklisch kaufen, im Spätherbst verschleudern die Discounter so was schon mal.
Mach die Noppenfolie auf jeden Fall drüber, die kostet wenig im Vergleich und bringt viel.
Ein goßer Teil der Wärme geht über Verdunstung weg, das lässt sich damit deutlich reduzieren.


----------



## Klausile (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe die letzten beiden Winter mit PE Bällen abgedeckt.
Zusätzlich baue ich ein "Foliengewächshaus" über den Teich, dies ist aber nur gut 70 cm hoch in der Mitte. Und dann kommt noch ein 3 KW Heizer zum Einsatz.
Also nutze ich die Abdeckungen um die Energiekosten möglichst gering zu halten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Hallo,
was für eine Arbeit die Bälle da wieder rauszufischen  
Bei uns tun´s am Koiteich die ganz normalen Sprudler zum Eisfreihalten, nicht so 
spektakulär wie die Kugeln aber wir haben auch im letzten Jahr ein 1 x1 Meter freies Eisloch gehabt. Alles gut und nicht so teuer und aufwendig 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## sbecs (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pe Kugeln als Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Sandra,
die Variante von Klausile hat mehr Vorteile, auch Styrodurplatten sind besser als diese Bälle, nur muss man eben darauf achten dass immer noch ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann und man die Koi noch beobachten kann denn solange sie noch schwimmen verbrauchen sie Energie und das heißt zufüttern. Sandra Lechleitner rät ebenfalls dazu die Abdeckungen nicht zu lichtdurchlässig zu gestalten da sonst die Algen Oberhand gewinnen können und wenn es hart kommt auch des Nachts den Sauerstoff für die Koi "aufsaugen" können. Man nennt das dann Euthrophierung. Wenn Koi durch soetwas im Winter gestresst werden kann es im Frühjahr zu den berüchtigten Ausfällen kommen.
Ich persönlich halte die Kombination aus Styrodurplatten und Überdachung am effektivsten zumal ich im Winter beiheize so dass es nie unter 6 ° C werden kann. Natürlich muss der Filter weiterlaufen wenn auch gedrosselt.
Gruss Steffen


----------

